# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Khoan bàn Proxxon Germani

## Lenamhai

Cái này xúc từ chỗ Culitruong về
Hàng ngon bổ hehehe...
BÀn bằng nhôm mang cá rãnh T, hành trình 150x150x80mm. Trục z có thể nân hạ nguyên cùm tùy vào độ dày của phôi




Máy này có 2 cơ cấu cho trục Z, cần gạt dùng cho khi khoan, và visme dùng cho khi phay chuyể đổi qua một khóa nhỏ 




Spidle Proxxon của Germany là loại có tiếng trên thị trường máy công cụ nên miễn bàn, chạy êm ru và phang nhôm thau phà phà
Mỗi tội các trục vẫn xử dụng visme thường nên hơi nặng tay. độ qua ball scew thì chuẩn luôn

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## Cuongcoco

Nhìn mà nhỏ dãi, cái đó hêt nhiu lúa vậy, anh. E cũng định xúc 1 con nhưng tìm hoài không thấy :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Giá 3tr...... cỡ 2 tuần trước nó là hàng hot của thế giới cnc đó, phải giành giật lắm bác Huy mới rước nó về nhà được, nghe đâu lo lót bên ngoài vài két nữa cho bác culitruong hahahaha.

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## Cuongcoco

Bữa giờ bên tgcnc sóng gió quá có biết nó đc bán đâu. E tính mua để phay vuông góc mấy miếng nhôm, tình hình này phải tiếp tục chế cái spind nhỏ lại để làm rồi  :Smile:

----------


## Cuongcoco

Bác lenamhai hình như bán nhôm kỹ thuật phải không, nếu phải thì bác cho e hỏi bác có bán mấy miếng tán để bắt nhôm không, nhôm e la 30x30. Với lại loại tán đó chỉ có 6ly phải không, nếu e muốn bắt ốc 4 ly thì có tán nào chưa taro không( tại vì thanh trượt của e là sr15 nê chỉ bắt ốc 4 ly, nếu không là phải khoang lại thanh trượt) thank bác nhiều

----------


## Lenamhai

mình không bán nhôm mà chỉ lấy dùm ae thôi

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## culitruong

Nó nằm nhà tui cả tuần mà không khám phá ra cái vụ cần gạt.

Về nhà ổng 30 phút là biết liền, công nhận tài chọc phá của bác Huy đã lên mức thượng thừa  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Lục được cái ảnh này  :Big Grin:

----------


## dungtb

Máy bác Huy quấn nùi giẻ nom thấy ớn.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenamhai

Trời lạnh nên phải quấn khăn cho em nó khỏi cảm lạnh ấy mà  :Smile: 

Cái khoan bàn này nói chung chỉ hand job thôi, độ lên nữa thì phí vì bàn XY mang cá có độ rơ và không được mượt mà nên không độ

----------

